# Last.fm



## wellfxd

Does anybody here use Last.fm? Link yours here. 
If you go on your profile and scroll down to your top artists, you should see a button on the right saying "Paste Your Taste". Click that, then you can copy and paste your music.

I'm into pop punk, hardcore, post-hardcore, indie and punk, including:
Enter Shikari, Lower Than Atlantis, Fall Out Boy, Deaf Havana, blink-182, Bloc Party, Arctic Monkeys, Panic! at the Disco, Chunk! No, Captain Chunk!, The Kooks, The Wombats, A Day to Remember, Lower Lands, The Wonder Years, Don Broco, Basement, The Streets, Me vs Hero, Coyote Theory, Farewell Fighter, Proxies, Canterbury, The Midnight Beast, Decade, Four Year Strong, Pegasus Bridge, Hadouken!, The Kinks, Maxïmo Park, Elliot Minor, Two Door Cinema Club, With the Punches, Dance Gavin Dance, The Lonely Island, Foals, Scouting for Girls, Sparks the Rescue, Sleeping with Sirens, Carousel Kings, Billy Talent, We Came From Wolves, All Time Low, Kids In Glass Houses, Satellite Stories, You Me at Six, The Maccabees, Marianas Trench, Bring Me the Horizon, Franz Ferdinand, Of Mice & Men.


Check out my music taste: LewcusXD


----------



## _eric_

I'm into death metal, black metal, progressive metal, metal and doom metal, including:
Cryptopsy, Ephel Duath, Suffocation, Psycroptic, The Amenta, Sentenced, Corrosion Of Conformity, Desiderii Marginis, Nile, Ruins, Leviathan, Anata, Deathspell Omega, Symbyosis, Pig Destroyer, Enslaved, Katatonia, Daylight Dies, Putrevore, Coroner, Immolation, Grave, Detonation, Augury, Aborted, Stormlord, Neuraxis, Amon Amarth, Incantation, In Slaughter Natives, Defeated Sanity, Behemoth, Human Mincer, Dismember, Kronos, Apocalyptica, Insomnium, Red Harvest, Iniquity, Martyr, Pestilence, Atrium Carceri, Dark Tranquillity, Elend, Semargl, Cynic, At the Gates, Craft, Evoken, Opeth.

Check out my music taste: christmetalfan


This overall list is not up to date with what I have been listening to lately as I have not used Last.fm in several years. I just recently put a scrobbler on my phone, which is what I mainly use to listen to music now instead of my computer, so eventually it should catch up. I don't know why it didn't list industrial and dark ambient in with the genres, I have quite a lot of that.


----------



## Jerzy Urban

I'm into hip-hop, polish, rap, electronic and alternative, including:
Warszafski Deszcz, O.S.T.R., Tede, Rage Against the Machine, House of Pain, donGURALesko, The Notorious B.I.G., Big L, Płomień 81, P³omieñ 81, Pezet-Noon, Submerse, Nas, Thievery Corporation, Molesta, Grammatik, magiera & l.a, Xzibit, Korn, Blazo, Hooverphonic, Eldo, DJ 600V, K.A.S.T.A., Massive Attack, Mobb Deep, Paktofonika, Fenomen, Killaz Group, Peja, Pono, Peja/Slums Attack, A$AP Rocky, Portishead, P.O.D., AbradAb, WWO, Borixon, Lona & Webber, Cypress Hill, Kaliber 44, Tricky, Keith Murray, Numer Raz i Dj Zero, TEDE (Warszafski deszcz), Molesta Ewenement, Björk, Liroy, Włodi, Red Hot Chili Peppers.


Check out my music taste: KacperRuta

POW.

Please not the word Polish, before rap. I dont want to have anything to do with the guys in DGK swagbacks <3


----------



## Kito

> I'm into metal, rock, nu metal, alternative and doom metal, including:
> Korn, Three Days Grace, Deftones, Paradise Lost, Alice in Chains, Jack Off Jill, Faith No More, Nirvana, Electric Wizard, Black Sabbath, 30 Seconds to Mars, Powerwolf, Kyuss, Neurosis, Violent Soho, Avenged Sevenfold, Kylesa, Soundgarden, Metallica, t.A.T.u., Black Acid Devil, Rob Zombie, The Smashing Pumpkins, Down, Imagine Dragons, Monster Magnet, Circus of Dead Squirrels, Swallow the Sun, Death Wolf, Limp Bizkit, My Dying Bride, Fall Out Boy, Opeth, Rage Against the Machine, Cradle of Filth, Dethklok, Pantera, Static-X, Queens of the Stone Age, In Flames, Emperor, Ghost Brigade, Danzig, The White Stripes, Blue Aside, Marilyn Manson, Mando Diao, TV on the Radio, How to Destroy Angels.
> 
> 
> Check out my music taste: Anthromorphial


Here, have a collage of my listens over the past 7 days.


----------



## Thief Noctis

I'm into rock, alternative, electronic, pop, ambient and indie, including:
Thousand Foot Krutch, Owl City, Linkin Park, Port Blue, The Script, Lauren Aquilina, Enya, Breaking Benjamin, Marconi Union, Fall Out Boy, Three Days Grace, Red, Sick Puppies, Faunts, The Fray, Trading Yesterday, Normand Corbeil, Colbie Caillat, Blackmore's Night, Nine Inch Nails, Saosin, Timbaland, Nox Arcana, The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Alexandre Desplat, Ben Rector, Phaeleh, Sky Sailing, How to Destroy Angels, Pillar, Imogen Heap, fun., Lostprophets, Lillias White, Avril Lavigne, t.A.T.u., James Blunt, Fireflight, Paper Route, He Is We, Coldplay, Phil Collins, Vertical Horizon, Evanescence.

Check out my music taste: Xalaru

Bit annoying that it seems to have added a couple people I only listened to once, as I can't actually remember a couple ones on there... but hey, mostly accurate.










Wow that's a lot of Enya.


----------



## deftonePassenger

I haven't even been listening to The Black Keys lately...

BlackAkronKeys

I'm into rock, metal, metalcore, hard rock and alternative, including:
Alter Bridge, August Burns Red, Sevendust, Fuel, Weezer, Incubus, Chevelle, Bullet for My Valentine, The Black Keys, Foo Fighters, The Mayfield Four, Collective Soul, Silent Civilian, P.O.D., Pavement, Paramore, Killswitch Engage, Deftones, Black Stone Cherry, Red Hot Chili Peppers, All That Remains, Nirvana, Cold, Beastie Boys, Candlebox, Fountains of Wayne, 10 Years, The White Stripes, Audioslave, Rage Against the Machine, Stone Sour, Avenged Sevenfold, Evans Blue, Adema, The Beatles, Snot, Smashing Pumpkins, Faith No More, Dire Straits, U2, Linkin Park, Mushroomhead, As I Lay Dying, Spineshank, Escape the Fate, The Offspring, Bad Company, Arctic Monkeys, Our Lady Peace, blink-182.


----------



## nádej

Mine's right here.

"I'm into indie, folk, alternative, singer-songwriter and female vocalists, including:
Sufjan Stevens, Tracy Chapman, Rosie Thomas, Bon Iver, The Weepies, Josh Ritter, Mumford & Sons, Regina Spektor, The Beatles, Frightened Rabbit, Iron & Wine, Horse Feathers, K'naan, Taylor Swift, Bob Dylan, Fleet Foxes, Patty Griffin, Xavier Rudd, Brett Dennen, Joanna Newsom, Stars, Kanye West, Andrew Bird, The Decemberists, Joan Baez, Cat Stevens, Belle and Sebastian, Simon & Garfunkel, NEEDTOBREATHE, Ingrid Michaelson, Ray LaMontagne, Joshua James, Beyoncé, Rilo Kiley, Childish Gambino, Van Morrison, Feist, Paul Simon, The Tallest Man on Earth, Sigur Rós, Ben Folds, The Cave Singers, Breathe Owl Breathe, Joe Pug, Derek Webb, William Fitzsimmons, Dixie Chicks, Jon Foreman, Chris Thile, Animal Collective."


(Also I always think it's so interesting to look at these because for most of my friends and most people I know, the taste similarities between us are pretty high [for better or worse], and it's fascinating to me when I find people with such different pages/tastes from my own. I love that.)


----------



## Hoff

I'm into black metal, experimental, noise rock, sludge and punk, including:
Big Black, ミドリ, The Protomen, Melvins, Gallhammer, Sigh, Black Tusk, MASS OF THE FERMENTING DREGS, Butthole Surfers, Giant Squid, Primus, Einstürzende Neubauten, Bolt Thrower, Bathory, Samael, Boris, Kylesa, Kazumoto Endo, Melt-Banana, Burzum, Baroness, Ensemble Studios, Made Out of Babies, Ahab, Oi Polloi, Melechesh, Arkona, Kvelertak, Verjnuarmu, Dead Kennedys, Shellac, Ramlord, Comus, Melvins/Lustmord, 石井妥師, Supercommuter, Tomahawk, Rapeman, De Lyckliga Kompisarna, Electric Wizard, Angizia, Misophone, Cream Abdul Babar, Turmion Kätilöt, Peste Noire, Merzbow, Karp, Optimus Rhyme, Foetus, Nachtmystium.

Check out my music taste: ElHoffmaestro


* *


----------



## wellfxd

nádej said:


> (Also I always think it's so interesting to look at these because for most of my friends and most people I know, the taste similarities between us are pretty high [for better or worse], and it's fascinating to me when I find people with such different pages/tastes from my own. I love that.)


I'm the same. I don't know why but I just like seeing all these different names of artists/bands. And I get a tiny bit excited when I see someone listening to a band that I like that nobody else listens to.


----------



## Lemmy Caution

I'm into ambient, folk, experimental, electronic and singer-songwriter, including:
Korouva, Wolfbrigade, Elend, Andy Stott, Tim Hecker, Actress, Timber Timbre, Poison Idea, Loscil, The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble, Velvet Cacoon, Sólstafir, Disfear, Svarte Greiner, The Haxan Cloak, Dale Cooper Quartet & The Dictaphones, Isis, Amesoeurs, Heroin and Your Veins, Stars of the Lid, Cult of Luna, Dirty Three, Jan Jelinek, Red Sparowes, Porter Ricks, In The Woods..., Mamiffer, Woven Hand, Blut aus Nord, Vladislav Delay, Grails, Kammerflimmer Kollektief, Nils Petter Molvær, Clair Cassis, Deepchord, Mount Kimbie, Russian Circles, Uusitalo, Lunar Aurora, The Sight Below, Latitudes, Fever Ray, Eivind Aarset, Other Lives, Fennesz, Do Make Say Think, Thisquietarmy, Aidan Baker, Shackleton, Jacaszek.

Check out my music taste: TaffingTaffer


----------



## confusedone

>>> sleepatmoon

[check] psychedelic shoegaze
& such


----------



## Screen

I'm into hip-hop, indie, alternative, electronic and indie rock, including:
Nujabes, Outkast, Wild Beasts, Big Boi, Girls, The Replacements, Feist, DANGERDOOM, Uyama Hiroto, Eugene McGuinness, The Strokes, Kanye West, Vampire Weekend, Portishead, Drake, Autre Ne Veut, Lupe Fiasco, Supergrass, Killer Mike, Nas, M.I.A., Basement Jaxx, M83, Drapht, Foxygen, Kid Cudi, Beck, The Flaming Lips, Tom Waits, The Walkmen, The Beach Boys, Spoon, Animal Collective, Sufjan Stevens, Deerhunter.

Check out my music : last.fm/user/ScreenGreen


----------



## necrodeathmortem

I'm into hardcore, punk, crust, death metal and contemporary classical, including:
Misery, Dmitri Shostakovich, Napalm Death, Extreme Noise Terror, Varathron, Fates Warning, Septic Death, Immolation, Systematic Death, Palace In Thunderland, Incantation, Assück, Amebix, Captain Beyond, Rudimentary Peni, Black Sabbath, Brain Death, Béla Bartók, Ripcord, Antischism, The Chasm, Blood Farmers, Riistetyt, Hawkwind, Demigod, Omen, Ashley MacIsaac, Brutality, Pentagram, His Hero Is Gone, Absu, Decomposed, Bohuslav Martinů, Adrenalin O.D., The Lord Weird Slough Feg, Timeghoul, Rotting Christ, Filth of Mankind, S.O.B., Ripping Corpse, Civil Disobedience, Electrocution, Belsebub, Eldopa, Mercyful Fate, Mob 47, Cathedral, Blasphemy, Imprecation, Jethro Tull.

Check out my music taste: http://www.last.fm/user/necrodethmortem


----------



## indieandsoul

I'm into soul, indie, female vocalists, rock and singer-songwriter, including:
Amy Winehouse, Florence + the Machine, Tom Waits, Beat Happening, Stevie Wonder, Cold War Kids, James Morrison, Talking Heads, Lauryn Hill, Born Ruffians, Elvis Costello & The Attractions, The Smiths, Aloe Blacc, Dirty Projectors, John Legend & The Roots, Oh Land, Bob Dylan, LCD Soundsystem, Weezer, John Legend, Otis Redding, Yellow Ostrich, Jackie Wilson, Jamie Lidell, Adele, Sleigh Bells, Aretha Franklin, Fiona Apple, Sia, Hil St. Soul, Vampire Weekend, Santigold, Van Morrison, Elvis Costello, Animal Collective, Maxwell, India.Arie, Kate Bush, The Jam, Kings of Leon, The Rolling Stones, Erykah Badu, Regina Spektor, YACHT, Lyfe Jennings, Anthony Hamilton, Paolo Nutini, St. Vincent, Emeli Sandé, Joni Mitchell.

Check out my music taste: beyondthechaos

I don't really use Last.fm all the time though I've had it for awhile, so that's why the number of listens and such are so low.


----------



## Toru Okada

I'm into electronic, ambient, dark ambient, rock and industrial, including:
Depeche Mode, Nine Inch Nails, Tim Hecker, The Birthday Massacre, Front Line Assembly, Bohren & der Club of Gore, Negative Approach, Blackfield, Tamaryn, Rakim, Geomatic, Porcupine Tree, Akira Yamaoka, Lustmord, A Perfect Circle, Envy, Arbre Noir, Ulf Söderberg, Steven Wilson, The Be Good Tanyas, Inon Zur, Jesu, Il Serpe del Mondo, Tool, Na-Hag, Paul Haslinger, Grails, Immundus, Eric B. & Rakim, Poliça, Puscifer, Sephiroth, Blood Box, Godflesh, Robert Rich, Gatekeeper, Caul, Svartsinn, Katatonia, Subheim, Knife Party, Gustaf Hildebrand, Peter Murphy, Tribal A.D., TV on the Radio, Young Prisms, Steve Roach, Mark Morgan, Atheus, Isis.


Check out my music taste: Admros


----------



## homecoming

I'm into indie, folk, singer-songwriter, rock and shoegaze, including:
The Mountain Goats, Mojave 3, Superchunk, Seam, Built to Spill, Slowdive, Charles Mingus, Hüsker Dü, Low, Sophia, Robert Wyatt, Smog, Babes In Toyland, Red House Painters, Sun Kil Moon, Emily Haines & The Soft Skeleton, Mark Kozelek, Wilco, Yume Bitsu, antihoney, Margo Guryan, Spain, Bob Dylan, Codeine, Daniel Johnston, Sunny Day Real Estate, The Magnetic Fields, Archers of Loaf, Tsunami, The Chameleons, A Camp, Lync, Retribution Gospel Choir, Tiny Vipers, Bitch Magnet, Duncan Sheik & Steven Sater, Elliott Smith, Uncle Tupelo, Mark Kozelek & Jimmy Lavalle, Boris, My Bloody Valentine, Tuxedomoon, John Gallagher, Jr., Dinosaur Jr., Depeche Mode, Phish, Thurston Moore, Broken Social Scene, Jonathan Groff, Jim White.

Check out my music taste: Track-FieldStar


----------



## Distill

I'm into sludge, black metal, metal, ambient and progressive metal, including:

Neurosis, Amenra, Altar of Plagues, Refused, Isis, Wolves in the Throne Room, Oathbreaker, Oceansize, Opeth, Godflesh, Tenhi, The Black Heart Rebellion, Negură Bunget, Sikth, Mastodon, Winterfylleth, Melvins, Celeste, Tool, Bloodbath, Hessian, Madvillain, Drudkh, Pure Reason Revolution, A Forest of Stars, Meshuggah, At the Drive-In, Mogwai, The Ocean, Electric Wizard, Cormorant, Downfall of Gaia, Rosetta, Gojira, Cult of Luna, The Mars Volta, Steve Von Till, Wodensthrone, Chelsea Wolfe, Wardruna, Venetian Snares, OSI, System of a Down, Immortal, Talib Kweli, Treha Sektori, Boris, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Pig Destroyer, The 3rd and the Mortal.

Check out ma moozic taste

I think that's actually a fairly accurate spread. With my token hip-hop too.


----------



## tchaikovsky27

Hey!

I'm into indie pop, lo-fi, noise pop, twee, shoegaze, hiphop etc. including:
Henry's Dress, Strawberry Story, Portishead, Bjork, My Bloody Valentine, Stereolab, The Cure, Broadcast, Sonic Youth, Blonde Redhead, The Smiths, Boards of Canada, Joy Division, Nirvana, The Clash, Pram, Plone, Tennis, Young Marble Giants, Ramones, The Moldy Peaches, Deerhoof, Slowdive, Beat Happening, Slum Village, Tender Trap, Tiger Trap, Black Tambourine, A Tribe Called Quest, MF DOOM, Deadelus, Go Sailor, Velocity Girl, Jay Dee, Swirlies, Gaze, Talulah Gosh, 9th Wonder, Black Milk, Marine Girls, Beach House, The Pastels, Joanna Newsom, Elzhi, Deerhunter, Flying Lotus, Tame Impala, Dum Dum Girls, Broadcast and The Focus Group!

I have a soft spot for woman vocalists, and my taste in music would have never grown so much if it wasn't for hiphop.

Check out my music taste: username: talulahc86


----------



## VelvetJuliet

Here's mine: Profilo musicale di RomeosDistress


----------



## araneae

I'm into indie, metal, symphonic metal and folk metal, including:
Katatonia, ReVamp, Tristania, Equilibrium, Opeth, Sons Of Seasons, Anathema, Eluveitie, Amon Amarth, Theatre of Tragedy, Arkona, Dead Can Dance, Arch Enemy, Foals, Michael Jackson, Haggard, Cat Power, Beach House, Grizzly Bear, Dillon, The xx, Laura Marling, Soap&Skin, The Antlers, James Blake, Memoryhouse, Local Natives, Band of Skulls, Phantogram, Jeff Buckley, Mirah, Vienna Teng, Ensiferum, Daughter, Keane, Regina Spektor, Bison, Radical Face, Ben Howard, Chelsea Wolfe, Brandon Flowers, Johnny Flynn, Falls of Rauros, Timber Timbre, Angus Stone, Dog Is Dead, Django Django, Esben and the Witch, Matthew and the Atlas, Jen Titus.


Check out my music taste: whosbadwolf


----------



## Atrej

I'm into indie, rock, folk, singer-songwriter and female vocalists, including:
Azra, Cat Power, Émilie Simon, Pearl Jam, Björk, Janis Joplin, EKV, Android Lust, Laura Marling, Inkubus Sukkubus, Emilie Autumn, Crystal Castles, Fever Ray, Beach House, Johnny Flynn, Paolo Nutini, Beach Fossils, Carla Bruni, Garbage, The Smiths, Pati Yang, Bat for Lashes, Grimes, Christian Death, The Cure, Death Cab for Cutie, Soap&Skin, Misfits, Kate Nash, Hole, Arctic Monkeys, Jimi Hendrix, Sinéad O'Connor, Devendra Banhart, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Zola Jesus, Taake, Omnia, Sexy Sushi, Florence + the Machine, Arkona, Alice in Videoland, Burzum, Norah Jones, SoKo, Joy Division, The Tallest Man on Earth, Sigur Rós, Mayhem, Marilyn Manson.

Check out my music taste: x_satania_x


----------



## noelani887

I'm into pop, indie, electronic, soundtrack and rock, including:
Florence + the Machine, Brand New, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Bon Iver, The Strokes, Coldplay, Lorde, Lana Del Rey, Neutral Milk Hotel, Manic Street Preachers, The Temper Trap, Washed Out, Radiohead, Jack Johnson, Two Door Cinema Club, Fleet Foxes, Mumford & Sons, One Direction, The Lumineers, The Mountain Goats, The Mowgli's, Imagine Dragons, The Smiths, Bright Eyes, Demi Lovato, Arcade Fire, Cyril Pahinui, Yo La Tengo, The Vaccines, Atlas Genius, Elliott Smith, The Killers, Beyoncé, John Legend, The Black Keys, Citizen Cope, Fall Out Boy, José González, The xx, Marina & the Diamonds, Death Cab for Cutie, Alt-J, Radical Face, Oasis, Band of Horses, Gorillaz, M83, Foster the People, Jack White, Ellie Goulding.


Check out my music taste: adri_521

(I did the "overall" option so it's more representative)


----------



## Anomaly

I'm into rock, metal, alternative, japanese and nu metal, including:
Mushroomhead, Placebo, Mindless Self Indulgence, Weezer, Korn, Greydon Square, Alphaville, Gemini Syndrome, The Smashing Pumpkins, 凛として時雨, Queen, Deadsy, HIM, XTC, Bad Religion, Marcy Playground, ムック, Marilyn Manson, Neuroticfish, DIR EN GREY, Silversun Pickups, Michael Jackson, Garbage, Slipknot, L'Arc~en~Ciel, The Brilliant Green, mind.in.a.box, Ventana, The Cure, Nine Inch Nails, Linkin Park, Conjure One, ロットングラフティー, OGRE YOU ASSHOLE, Periphery, Destroy Rebuild Until God Shows, John Lennon, Ace of Base, Spineshank, Nonpoint, Eternal Tears of Sorrow, Akira Yamaoka, Serj Tankian, Jem, Fact, 10 Years, Evans Blue, DAISHI DANCE, Pay money To my Pain, NOFX.

Check out my music taste: bawitback

Since 22 May 2005


----------



## StunnedFox

I'm into rock, indie, alternative, 80s and pop, including:
Radiohead, R.E.M., Manic Street Preachers, The Clash, Green Day, The Beautiful South, Redgum, The Smiths, The Housemartins, The Beach Boys, Muse, The Beatles, Roy Orbison, The Trash Can Sinatras, Deacon Blue, The Jam, Game Theory, McCarthy, Matchbox Twenty, Morrissey, Billy Bragg, Rise Against, Phil Ochs, Don McLean, Atoms for Peace, The Gaslight Anthem, Belle and Sebastian, The Redskins, Talking Heads, Guadalcanal Diary, Something for Kate, The Reivers, Patrick Berechree and Darlington, Andy Yorke, Bee Gees, Patti Smith, Crybaby, The Blue Nile, Hurts, Thom Yorke, Ruby Roses, Split Enz, Traveling Wilburys, The Gents, David Bowie, Depeche Mode, Queen, Philip Selway, Richard Hawley, Marshall Crenshaw.

Check out my music taste: hcd199


----------



## taketheveilpluto

People with last.fm! hooray!

Deanburnsbright


----------



## Hikikomori

I'm into black metal, death metal, dark ambient, metal and ambient, including:

Paysage d'Hiver, Mütiilation, Darkthrone, Tenebrae in Perpetuum, Brown Jenkins, Barathrum, Antaeus, Lustre, Darkspace, Hellhammer, Vinterriket, Judas Iscariot, Katharsis, Ondskapt, Funeral Mist, Secrets of the Moon, ColdWorld, Lugubre, Lifelover, Luror, Trist, Xasthur, Clandestine Blaze, Spectral Lore, Mayhem, Vlad Tepes, Baptism, Ceremonial Castings, Woods of Infinity, Striborg, Goatmoon, Moloch, Bewitched, Enthroned, Shining, Isengard, Beherit, Von, Capricornus, Behexen, Epheles, Immolation, Celtic Frost, Ancient, Nargaroth, Månegarm, Ancient Wisdom, Vargsang, Corpus Christii, Watain.

Check out my music taste: EternalRealm.


----------



## Derange At 170

I'm into electronic, hardcore, drum and bass, experimental and breakcore, including:
Actress, Guided by Voices, Clair Cassis, SPL, Velvet Cacoon, Lukid, Tymon, Afghan Whigs, Pig Destroyer, Abelcain, Broken Social Scene, Burial, Mount Kimbie, The Flashbulb, Limewax, Venetian Snares, Fiona Apple, Thinking Fellers Union Local 282, Kaki King, µ-Ziq, Mazzy Star, Aceyalone, Dom & Roland, Korouva, Converge, Blonde Redhead, Nasenbluten, Kettel, Blawan, maudlin of the Well, Milanese, Kuedo, My Bloody Valentine, Slowdive, Mosca, Epsilon, Brainiac, Moodymann, Menace Ruine, Detest, Baden Powell, Machinedrum, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Ital Tek, The DJ Producer, N-Vitral, Yo La Tengo, Fracture & Neptune, Sepalcure, Spazz.

Maybe willing to share my LastFM through a private message.


----------



## Lemmy Caution

Derange At 170 said:


> I'm into electronic, hardcore, drum and bass, experimental and breakcore, including:
> Actress, Guided by Voices, Clair Cassis, SPL, Velvet Cacoon, Lukid, Tymon, Afghan Whigs, Pig Destroyer, Abelcain, Broken Social Scene, Burial, Mount Kimbie, The Flashbulb, Limewax, Venetian Snares, Fiona Apple, Thinking Fellers Union Local 282, Kaki King, µ-Ziq, Mazzy Star, Aceyalone, Dom & Roland, Korouva, Converge, Blonde Redhead, Nasenbluten, Kettel, Blawan, maudlin of the Well, Milanese, Kuedo, My Bloody Valentine, Slowdive, Mosca, Epsilon, Brainiac, Moodymann, Menace Ruine, Detest, Baden Powell, Machinedrum, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Ital Tek, The DJ Producer, N-Vitral, Yo La Tengo, Fracture & Neptune, Sepalcure, Spazz.
> 
> Maybe willing to share my LastFM through a private message.


Great taste!


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells

I'm into experimental, ambient, electronic, indie and black metal, including:
Chelsea Wolfe, Forest Swords, Aesthetic Meat Front, Paavoharju, dälek, Bohren & der Club of Gore, Fuckmorgue, My Bloody Valentine, Horseback, Blut aus Nord, Closed Room, Fire!, Films, Jacaszek, Shane Carruth, Olhon, Lonesummer, Dale Cooper Quartet & The Dictaphones, So Hideous, William Basinski, Have a Nice Life, Wreck and Reference, Rudimentary Peni, Julia Holter, Darcy James Argue's Secret Society, Art Zoyd, The Conet Project, Brambles, Paramore, Lawrence, Black Eyes, The Caretaker, The Earth And Everything In It, Mamaleek, Matt Elliott, Amadou & Mariam, Oranssi Pazuzu, Alex Kozobolis, Vàli, Clockcleaner, Giles Corey, Shabazz Palaces, Bad Life, Sigur Rós, Tim Hecker, Zomby, Moving Mountains, Snowmine, Death Grips, Frédéric Chopin.


Check out my music taste: HanzelGretyl


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells

Lemmy Caution said:


> I'm into ambient, folk, experimental, electronic and singer-songwriter, including:
> Korouva, Wolfbrigade, Elend, Andy Stott, Tim Hecker, Actress, Timber Timbre, Poison Idea, Loscil, The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble, Velvet Cacoon, Sólstafir, Disfear, Svarte Greiner, The Haxan Cloak, Dale Cooper Quartet & The Dictaphones, Isis, Amesoeurs, Heroin and Your Veins, Stars of the Lid, Cult of Luna, Dirty Three, Jan Jelinek, Red Sparowes, Porter Ricks, In The Woods..., Mamiffer, Woven Hand, Blut aus Nord, Vladislav Delay, Grails, Kammerflimmer Kollektief, Nils Petter Molvær, Clair Cassis, Deepchord, Mount Kimbie, Russian Circles, Uusitalo, Lunar Aurora, The Sight Below, Latitudes, Fever Ray, Eivind Aarset, Other Lives, Fennesz, Do Make Say Think, Thisquietarmy, Aidan Baker, Shackleton, Jacaszek.
> 
> Check out my music taste: TaffingTaffer


I love your music taste!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

AyaJoestar

Here.


----------



## Entropic

New account I made some time ago.

ephemeral___


----------



## Eos_Machai

I'm into swedish, indie, rock, singer-songwriter och pop, including:
Belle and Sebastian, Neutral Milk Hotel, God Help the Girl, Pink Floyd, Håkan Hellström, Grimes, Kent, The Knife, Rome, The Kinks, Pulp, Immortal Technique, Hoola Bandoola Band, Loke, Morrissey, dront, Gorillaz, Necro, Georg Friedrich Händel, Stefan Sundström, Die Antwoord, Cocteau Twins, Las Palmas, 50 Hertz, Philip Glass, Arcade Fire, Raymond & Maria, Björn Afzelius, Masshysteri, Broder Daniel, Far & Son, Nationalteatern, Saint Etienne, Ebba Grön, Blå Tåget, Eire Og, Animal Collective, Crystal Castles, Lana Del Rey, Zyklon Boom, Beastie Boys, Blitz, Ice Cube, Jacco, Coldplay, Muse, Cock Sparrer, N.W.A, Labyrint, The Moldy Peaches.


Kolla in min musiksmak: Djehutis musikprofil


----------



## Spanks

I like the Lil B tags just said 'fuck every other artist you listen to.'

I'm into hip-hop, based, swag, real recognize real and this ***** the realest and instrumental hip-hop, including:
Lil B, Beau Navire, Ampere, I Wrote Haikus About Cannibalism in Your Yearbook, End of a Year, Casey Veggies, Charles Hamilton, Jawbreaker, Have Heart, Pianos Become the Teeth, We Were Skeletons, Killing The Dream, Funeral Diner, The Brave Little Abacus, Loma Prieta, Tigers Jaw, Cutting Pink With Knives, Heaven in Her Arms, calculator, Bane, Defeater, Pg.99, Weekend Nachos, Grown Ups, I Hate Myself, Childish Gambino, Orchid, Neil Perry, Merchant Ships, Cloud Nothings, Saetia, Carissa's Wierd, More Than Life, Suis La Lune, Foundation, Adorno, Sinking Ships, Title Fight, Lion of the North, Koalacaust, Touché Amoré, Palmkite, American Football, VERSE, Wolf Whistle, WU LYF, MF DOOM.

Check out my music taste: kevincares


----------



## piscesfish

I'm into rock, alternative, pop, pop punk and 60s, including:
The Beatles, George Harrison, Black Veil Brides, Green Day, Paramore, The Monkees, The Kinks, Paul McCartney & Wings, The Who, Linkin Park, Cat Stevens, Destroy Rebuild Until God Shows, Cherri Bomb, Nickelback, John Lennon, Tonight Alive, Bob Dylan, Simple Plan, The All-American Rejects, The Fray, R.E.M., Daughtry, Queen, The Offspring, Evanescence, Sleeping with Sirens, Panic! at the Disco, Paul McCartney, They Might Be Giants, My Chemical Romance, Avril Lavigne, The Pretty Reckless, Falling in Reverse, Churchill, Pink Floyd, Sixx:A.M., thenewno2, Disturbed, Ellie Goulding, The Strokes, James Taylor, Traveling Wilburys, 30 Seconds to Mars, The Dave Clark Five, Good Charlotte, Fall Out Boy, A Day to Remember, Avenged Sevenfold, Herman's Hermits, Finger Eleven.

Check out my music taste: ainashay


----------



## StunnedFox

piscesfish said:


> Check out my music taste: ainashay


Your musical compatibility with ainashay is MEDIUM. Music you have in common includes Green Day, The Beatles, R.E.M., The Easybeats and Traveling Wilburys.


----------



## pond

I'm into indie, electronic, british, pop and alternative, including:
Flume, Charli XCX, The 1975, The Neighbourhood, Phoenix, James Blake, Neon Jungle, Santigold, Foster the People, No Doubt, Cold War Kids, Infinity Ink, The Other Tribe, Arctic Monkeys, Rizzle Kicks, Panama, Blondfire, Loon Lake, Two Door Cinema Club, Stevie Wonder, The Virgins, Chrome Sparks, Lily Allen, Marina & the Diamonds, Bondax, Thao & Mirah, Darius, Touch Sensitive, Oh Land, The Libertines, Jake Bugg, The Knife, Walk the Moon, Tom Odell, London Grammar, Electric Guest, Metronomy, Friendly Fires, The Naked and Famous, Florrie, Regina Spektor, Tokyo Police Club, Kimbra, Ed Sheeran, Lykke Li, Dog Is Dead, Zola Jesus, Lou Reed, The Rolling Stones, Amy Winehouse.

Check out my music taste: neoncats


----------



## Yeezus

wellfxd said:


> Does anybody here use Last.fm? Link yours here.
> If you go on your profile and scroll down to your top artists, you should see a button on the right saying "Paste Your Taste". Click that, then you can copy and paste your music.
> 
> I'm into pop punk, hardcore, post-hardcore, indie and punk, including:
> Enter Shikari, Lower Than Atlantis, Fall Out Boy, Deaf Havana, blink-182, Bloc Party, Arctic Monkeys, Panic! at the Disco, Chunk! No, Captain Chunk!, The Kooks, The Wombats, A Day to Remember, Lower Lands, The Wonder Years, Don Broco, Basement, The Streets, Me vs Hero, Coyote Theory, Farewell Fighter, Proxies, Canterbury, The Midnight Beast, Decade, Four Year Strong, Pegasus Bridge, Hadouken!, The Kinks, Maxïmo Park, Elliot Minor, Two Door Cinema Club, With the Punches, Dance Gavin Dance, The Lonely Island, Foals, Scouting for Girls, Sparks the Rescue, Sleeping with Sirens, Carousel Kings, Billy Talent, We Came From Wolves, All Time Low, Kids In Glass Houses, Satellite Stories, You Me at Six, The Maccabees, Marianas Trench, Bring Me the Horizon, Franz Ferdinand, Of Mice & Men.
> 
> 
> Check out my music taste: LewcusXD


you have horrible taste


----------



## wellfxd

Yeezus said:


> you have horrible taste


I recently remade my last.fm. Not that this will be much better.

I'm into pop punk, post-hardcore, indie, rock and emo, including:
Dikembe, A Great Big Pile Of Leaves, Enter Shikari, Bloc Party, Crossings, Lower Than Atlantis, Decade, Abandoned By Bears, Fall Out Boy, The Wonder Years, Deaf Havana, Basement, Title Fight, Balance and Composure, A Day to Remember, Chunk! No, Captain Chunk!, With the Punches, Cowabunga!, Hot Damn, Don Broco, Arctic Monkeys, blink-182, Tiny Moving Parts, Crooks, Set Your Goals, Me vs Hero, Southlakes, The Wombats, Ghost Stories, A Million Ways, Important Things, Batten Down the Hatches, Panic! at the Disco, Knockout Kid, Farewell Fighter, The Kooks, Boston Manor, Lower Lands, Dance Gavin Dance, Diamond Youth, Joyce Manor, Park Jefferson, The Streets, Can't Bear This Party, Armed With Crayons, Del Paxton, Touché Amoré, Endless Heights, Daisyhead, Wayne Szalinski.


Check out my music taste: pizzanomics


----------



## Aha

Aha-ha’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm


----------



## Aha




----------



## thejock

Jag gillar folk, singer-songwriter, rock, indie och acoustic, inklusive:
*Bob Dylan, Pearl Jam, John Mayer, Jeff Buckley, Bon Iver, Håkan Hellström, Bruce Springsteen, Eddie Vedder, Johnny Cash, The Tallest Man on Earth, Volcano Choir, Paramore, The Lumineers, Mumford & Sons, Damien Rice, Foo Fighters, Taylor Swift, Pete Seeger, Coldplay, Neil Young, Skrillex, The Beatles, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Jan Johansson, Alice in Chains, Bob Marley & The Wailers, Kanye West, Slipknot, System of a Down, In Flames, Beyoncé, Ray LaMontagne, Frank Sinatra, The Low Anthem, Sofia Karlsson, The Ink Spots, Rebelution, Augustana, Simon & Garfunkel, Nirvana, Leadbelly, R.E.M., Woody Guthrie, Oskar Linnros, Soundgarden, Jay-Z, Sonic Youth, Flyleaf, Hans Zimmer, Pixies.*


Kolla in min musiksmak: beartheimpalers musikprofil â€“ AnvÃ¤ndare pÃ¥ Last.fm

sorry for swedish


----------



## ponder

I'm into rock, post-punk, indie, shoegaze and experimental, including:
Unwound, Wire, The Chameleons, Chrome, Slowdive, Amon Düül II, Yo La Tengo, This Heat, Peter Gabriel, The Feelies, The Soft Boys, 23 Skidoo, Orchid, The Fall, Brian Eno, The Jesus and Mary Chain, The Stone Roses, DNA, Codeine, The Church, Talking Heads, Television, Tuxedomoon, The Wedding Present, Wipers, Discharge, The Bats, Big Star, The Comsat Angels, Pylon, Galaxie 500, Skywave, The Chills, Swans, Robert Wyatt, The Clean, Magazine, Aphrodite's Child, Can, Minutemen, Rudimentary Peni, Jeromes Dream, For Against, Ampere, Joy Division, Hüsker Dü, Minimal Compact, The Angelic Process, My Bloody Valentine, Stereolab.

Check out my music taste: musicmiscâ€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm


----------



## CountessAlyssa

I'm into metal, rock, punk, horror punk and metalcore, including:
Slayer, Lamb of God, Children of Bodom, Calabrese, Combichrist, Massive Attack, Blitzkid, Nine Inch Nails, Misfits, Lady Gaga, Johnny Cash, Taylor Swift, The Other, Amon Amarth, Bullet for My Valentine, Static-X, Britney Spears, NIM VIND, Wednesday 13, Trivium, Girl Talk, Alkaline Trio, Tiger Army, SEXYDEATH, Black Label Society, DevilDriver, Kitty in a Casket, Avenged Sevenfold, HIM, Metallica, All That Remains, Koffin Kats, American Werewolves, Dj Inphinity, My Darkest Days, Judas Priest, Rob Zombie, Pantera, The Lillingtons, Rammstein, Metric, IAMX, SOiL, Cannibal Corpse, Arsis, AFI, Rodrigo y Gabriela, Ozzy Osbourne, Chevelle, Mindless Self Indulgence.

Check out my music taste: AlyssaCooke’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm


----------



## letter_to_dana

I'm into electronic, chillwave, trip-hop, downtempo, trance, doom metal including:
Massive Attack, Thievery Corporation, Björk, Parov Stelar, Kruder & Dorfmeister, Crystal Castles, ATB, Dope Stars Inc., Calvin Harris, The Crystal Method, Pendulum, Róisín Murphy, AC/DC, Hurts, UNKLE, IAMX, Above & Beyond, Tosca, Groove Armada, Amon Tobin, Washed Out, Skrillex, Kid Loco, Cocteau Twins, Morcheeba, Ellie Goulding, Portishead, Parov Stelar and Band, Kings of Leon, Horace Andy, Everything But the Girl, Zeromancer, Craig Armstrong, Planet Funk, Den of Thieves, Tanya Stephens, The Daysleepers, Death in Vegas, Bent, Tricky, Taxi Doll, Slumber, Radiohead, Armin van Buuren, Thunderball, Lovage, The Chemical Brothers, Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross, Wax Poetic (Feat Norah Jones), Paul Oakenfold.


Check out my music taste: indigowindowâ€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm


----------



## GriZZi

I'm into electronic, ambient, experimental, metal and industrial, including:
Depeche Mode, Nine Inch Nails, Aphex Twin, Ministry, Perturbator, The Flaming Lips, Trust, Akira Yamaoka, Autechre, The Black Dog, Pye Corner Audio, Mogwai, Brandy Kills, Сруб, Miracle, Carpenter Brut, Cocteau Twins, Boards of Canada, Маяк, Com Truise, Actress, Lady Gaga, Tangerine Dream, Woody Jackson, The Alchemist, Oh No & DJ Shadow, Liars, Washed Out, Bibio, 桜庭統, The Jesus Lizard, Combichrist, Team Doyobi, Earth, In Extremo, Steve Moore, Kavinsky, Jeremy Soule, vector hold, Tomahawk, Amon Tobin, Kyuss, 3:33, Jesper Kyd, Mitch Murder, Ultrademon, The Kills, Kylesa, Health, Утро, Mouse on Mars, Machinedrum, Unknown Mortal Orchestra.


Check out my music taste: user/Shadow_GriZZly


----------



## voicetrocity

I don't even know what shoegaze is.

I'm into indie, rock, electronic, post-punk and shoegaze, including:
Tropic of Cancer, Joy Division, Queen, Htrk, The KVB, Hot Hot Heat, The Cloud Room, The Hundred in the Hands, Billy Joel, Starship, Freddie Mercury, School of Seven Bells, The Golden Filter, The Soft Moon, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, OK Go, Elefant, Sons and Daughters, Jet, Ima Robot, Sweet Jane, The Cinematics, Led Er Est, Glasser, Soft Kill, Soundgarden, The Dandy Warhols, Stone Temple Pilots, The Hives, George Harrison, Phantom Planet, The Von Bondies, The Warlocks, Camera Obscura, Mellowdrone, Rooney, Dead Meadow, Radio 4, VHS or Beta, Moving Units, Crocodiles, Regis, stellastarr*, The Rapture, The Duke Spirit, Gliss, Louis XIV, The December Sound, New Young Pony Club, The Black Angels.


----------



## Glory

I'm into japanese, electronic, female vocalists, ambient and rock, including:
Access to Arasaka, 凛として時雨, Akira Yamaoka, Slowdive, Cybo, Tying Tiffany, 志方あきこ, Autechre, Plastic Tree, Grouper, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Gridlock, PJ Harvey, 王菲, My Bloody Valentine, Joy Division, 目黒将司, Tangerine Dream, hide, Chelsea Wolfe, Fleetwood Mac, the GazettE, 中島美嘉, Molly Nilsson, 椎名林檎, 菅野よう子, SPC ECO, 浜崎あゆみ, Skinny Puppy, cali≠gari, Kate Bush, Lycia, X JAPAN, mind.in.a.box, Boards of Canada, 浅川マキ, The KVB, Linea Aspera, 睡蓮, Sugizo, 9GOATS BLACK OUT, exist†trace, Trance to the Sun, Switchblade Symphony, 梶芽衣子, Klaus Schulze, Carbon Based Lifeforms, Kap Bambino, Tujiko Noriko, DIR EN GREY.

Check out my music taste: seven


----------



## TheNewThirteen

I'm into rock, indie, alternative, pop and singer-songwriter, including:
They Might Be Giants, The Cure, Elliott Smith, The Killers, The Beatles, Crowded House, The Police, Ben Folds Five, Weezer, Pixies, Jonathan Coulton, Foster the People, The White Stripes, Neil Finn, David Bowie, of Montreal, Simon & Garfunkel, Nick Drake, The Black Keys, Jimmy Eat World, Ben Folds, Fiona Apple, Manic Street Preachers, Silversun Pickups, The Smiths, Suzanne Vega, Neutral Milk Hotel, Vampire Weekend, The Dresden Dolls, The Sisters of Mercy, Interpol, Oppenheimer, The Flaming Lips, Dido, Talking Heads, XTC, Green Day, John Linnell, Placebo, Joy Division, Nirvana, Camper Van Beethoven, Coldplay, Elvis Costello, The Kills, The Raconteurs, R.E.M., Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers, The Rural Alberta Advantage.

Check out my music taste: MissLydia’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

I'm into hip-hop, rnb, indie, pop and rap, including:
August Alsina, Future, Kevin Gates, Drake, Rich Homie Quan, Kanye West, Lana Del Rey, Pusha T, Taylor Swift, Frank Ocean, Lily Allen, Speaker Knockerz, Kendrick Lamar, John Legend, The Roots, Walk the Moon, J. Cole, Vampire Weekend, sZa, Trey Songz, The Weeknd, Aloe Blacc, The xx, YG, K Camp, Chief Keef, CHVRCHES, Fabolous, Fall Out Boy, Vali, The Killers, Danny Brown, Passion Pit, SBTRKT, Yo Gotti, Juicy J, Kid Cudi, R. Kelly, Lupe Fiasco, Fresh King, Musiq, Smoke Tee, Tech N9ne, PROMiSE, Big Sean, The-Dream, Betty Wright, Childish Gambino, Capital Cities, Usher.


----------



## Bahburah

I'm into indie, emo, experimental, electronic and rock, including:
Bah Bu Rah, Little Pirouettes, Blithe Field, blink-182, Tera Melos, I Set My Friends on Fire, Sorority Noise, Small Steps, difficult dogs, North of America, Anamanaguchi, Sixteen, Weezer, You Blew It!, Sure Plus, California Furniture, American Football, The Beach Boys, Best Witches, I Wrote Haikus About Cannibalism in Your Yearbook, Cap'n Jazz, Topbunk, The Fall of Troy, Dessa Sons, Alexisonfire, Jazz Hands, Oh No! Yoko, Tough Stuff, Easily Suede, Mark Daniels, Spencer Radcliffe, DES A BODA, Animal Collective, Still Life Still, Jeff Ball, White Mage, Radiator Hospital, Gloam, Sunny Day Real Estate, Knowing We'll Never Grow Up, Mom's Weekend, Toboggan, Grizzly Bear, Owen, Tokyo Police Club, By The End of Tonight, The Octopus Project, Joy Division, Beirut, I Hate Myself.


Check out my music taste: BahBuRah’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm


----------



## Bahburah

voicetrocity said:


> I don't even know what shoegaze is.
> 
> I'm into indie, rock, electronic, post-punk and shoegaze, including:
> Tropic of Cancer, Joy Division, Queen, Htrk, The KVB, Hot Hot Heat, The Cloud Room, The Hundred in the Hands, Billy Joel, Starship, Freddie Mercury, School of Seven Bells, The Golden Filter, The Soft Moon, Black Rebel Motorcycle Club, OK Go, Elefant, Sons and Daughters, Jet, Ima Robot, Sweet Jane, The Cinematics, Led Er Est, Glasser, Soft Kill, Soundgarden, The Dandy Warhols, Stone Temple Pilots, The Hives, George Harrison, Phantom Planet, The Von Bondies, The Warlocks, Camera Obscura, Mellowdrone, Rooney, Dead Meadow, Radio 4, VHS or Beta, Moving Units, Crocodiles, Regis, stellastarr*, The Rapture, The Duke Spirit, Gliss, Louis XIV, The December Sound, New Young Pony Club, The Black Angels.



Shoegaze has lots of guitar effects and can be slightly electronic but it's more indie. It was more used in the 90's as today indie would probably replace it cause stuff today is really more Shoegaze inspired.

The guitar is more Shoegazey today in certain indie bands.


----------



## under skies

I'm not into music that my peers tend to find very cool or interesting. I used to have a last.fm account, just because I thought it was a cool idea, but then I stop caring about expressing my taste.


----------



## Grainy

trip said:


> I'm into japanese, electronic, female vocalists, ambient and rock, including:
> Access to Arasaka, 凛として時雨, Akira Yamaoka, Slowdive, Cybo, Tying Tiffany, 志方あきこ, Autechre, Plastic Tree, Grouper, Siouxsie and the Banshees, Gridlock, PJ Harvey, 王菲, My Bloody Valentine, Joy Division, 目黒将司, Tangerine Dream, hide, Chelsea Wolfe, Fleetwood Mac, the GazettE, 中島美嘉, Molly Nilsson, 椎名林檎, 菅野よう子, SPC ECO, 浜崎あゆみ, Skinny Puppy, cali≠gari, Kate Bush, Lycia, X JAPAN, mind.in.a.box, Boards of Canada, 浅川マキ, The KVB, Linea Aspera, 睡蓮, Sugizo, 9GOATS BLACK OUT, exist†trace, Trance to the Sun, Switchblade Symphony, 梶芽衣子, Klaus Schulze, Carbon Based Lifeforms, Kap Bambino, Tujiko Noriko, DIR EN GREY.
> 
> Check out my music taste: seven


My immediate thought was that you must have had that profile for a long time with a username like that. And I was right! :tongue:

I'm into rock, pop, classical, folk and soundtrack, including:
The Beatles, Electric Light Orchestra, Lillebjørn Nilsen, Enya, Supertramp, The Moody Blues, Elton John, George Harrison, Emerson, Lake & Palmer, John Lennon, John Williams, Leif Ove Andsnes, Yes, Ludwig van Beethoven, Paul McCartney, Simon & Garfunkel, Bob Dylan, Shirley Walker, Michael Jackson, Susanne Sundfør, Aasmund Nordstoga, Hans Zimmer, Brian Eno, Claude-Michel Schönberg, Toto, Genesis, The Beach Boys, Michael Giacchino, John Denver, Thomas Newman, Belle and Sebastian, Gwen Stefani, Beck, Camel, Alexandre Desplat, Klaus Badelt, Eric Whitacre, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Francis Poulenc, Mumford & Sons, No Doubt, Lindisfarne, Jean Sibelius, Antonio Vivaldi, Monty Python, Maj Britt Andersen, Susanne Lundeng, Gjermund Larsen Trio, Howard Shore, Mika.


Check out my music taste: kornmos

I actually don't really feel like my charts represent well what music I actually encounter on a daily basis. I play way more music than I listen to, and on average I think I go to about one concert a week. Just listening to music is becoming more rare for me to do.


----------



## magnisarara

I'm into pop, indie, rock, female vocalists and electronic, including:
The Raveonettes, Ariana Grande, Rihanna, Chromatics, SALES, John Mayer, Ducktails, Bruno Mars, Signatvre, Iggy Azalea, Les Loups ft. Cybil, Coldplay, Keane, Amber Run, Rooney, Calvin Harris, Kanye West, Pomo, Alexandra Stan, Cansei de Ser Sexy, Katy Perry, Mizan, I'm On Fire (Bruce Springsteen Cover), Justin Timberlake, Beyoncé, Breakbot, Icona Pop, Daughter, Bonnie McKee, Paramore, Miley Cyrus, Daft Punk, Malajube, Black Eyed Peas, Mika, Fergie, Inna, Lorde, Lana Del Rey, Jennifer Lopez, Destiny's Child, Pharrell Williams, Panic! at the Disco, Zedd, Taylor Swift, Tame Impala, Krewella, Jason Derülo, Mattyas.


Check out my music taste: avalonfaerieâ€™s Music Profile â€“ Users at Last.fm


----------



## VirtualMuffin

VirtualMuffin’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm

Started a new one as my old one was being neglected and full of Lostprophets songs...

I listen to most stuff. I avoid artists such as JB/One Direction though of course, but that's to be expected.

Rap it really does depend. I listen to one song and if it doesn't do it for me at all I write the Artist off. To me it seems Rap Artists tend to produce entire albums of bad music or produce something that is half decent.


----------



## Shikkaku

Hey guys, first post here.

My last.fm is at dada-level of mess now, but here it is: user/Jever_Oliveira

My "teenage angst" phase is not over yet  so more or less 70% of the stuff I listen to falls into some subgenre of Heavy Metal, but I think I'm personally quite eclectic as I like stuff all over the spectrum ranging from 80's Pop Rock to Extreme Metal, with Progressive Rock, Post-Hardcore, Power Metal, Jazz Fusion, Grunge, Folk, Country, Post-Rock, Doom Metal, etc. For now, I'd say my favorite bands are Dir en Grey, Deftones, Chthonic, HIM, Type O Negative, Bring Me the Horizon, Pain of Salvation, Opeth, Tool, Agalloch, The Ocean, Ne Obliviscaris, My Dying Bride, Explosions in the Sky, Periphery, Pink Floyd, Elvenking, Moonspell, and more stuff depending on the mood I'm in.


----------



## reindesu

I'm into indie, electronic, female vocalists, experimental and alternative, including:
Björk, The Smiths, Death Grips, きゃりーぱみゅぱみゅ, Raised By Swans, Regina Spektor, Swans, ミドリ, Lana Del Rey, Nujabes, Boris, Grimes, Iggy Azalea, Chouchou, Billie Holiday, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, My Bloody Valentine, Chelsea Wolfe, Adrian Johnston, Asobi Seksu, Emancipator, Elvis Depressedly, M.I.A., Joanna Newsom, Anika, Grizzly Bear, Crystal Castles, Vashti Bunyan, Air, Kendrick Lamar, Nicole Dollanganger, Kreayshawn, Cibo Matto, Sufjan Stevens, Tenniscoats, Nico, Neutral Milk Hotel, Lush, Yo La Tengo, David Bowie, Alina Orlova, Coma Cinema, Spangle call Lilli line, advantage Lucy, PJ Harvey, Beirut, Keaton Henson, Toro y Moi, Have a Nice Life, Akua Naru.

Check out my music taste: http://www.last.fm/user/lolicatte


----------

